# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare اقسام الهارد ويير والصيانة لهذه الانواعHardWare/Rapair قسم صيانة النوكيا ( Nokia Hardware Repair Area) مشكلة مشكلة  شحن  وهمي  نوكيا 206

## rida216

السلام عليكم اخوني خبراء صيانة النوكيا ممكن مساعدة في النوكيا 206 دو الشريحتين 
                                  يشحن شحن وهمي  البطرية لا تشحن    قمت  بنغيير  ايسي الشحن والمكقاومة ولم ينفع 
                                     ممكن حل  عالجل لو سمحتم

----------


## GSM-AYA

*اخي قم بتغير بطارية اخرى مع تنظيف الجهاز جيدا ربما به اتار سائل*

----------


## rida216

لقد  غيرت  البطارية  لكن لم  ينفع   وقمت  بتنظيف   جيدا   ولم ينفع

----------


## aned7899

قم بعمل سوفتوير

----------

